

Quantify jobs across web based on your resume - parth21shah
http://www.mahasherpa.com

======
parth21shah
I have used an algorithm to find me a job and now I am trying to make
something that can help all the job-seekers like me in India so they can save
their valuable time. Please do provide feedback

